# MHM Not clearing Screen Evenly?



## SouthPoint (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going nuts, tried off contact in every possible position, all the different pressures possible, and changed mesh, squeegees angles etc... my print is nice toward the bottom and inside, and I can even dial it in to get like 90 percent nice, but the upper corner and lower corner both end up not clearing the screen... MHM e-type... art is just under 13" wide by around 10" high... PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

A few questions so I can better advise:

How many colors is your print? 

How wide is the squeegees you're using? 

What kind of ink are you using?


----------

